# Dosage of CD/T for young lambs?



## CAMilkmaid (Sep 19, 2012)

I need to vaccinate my 11 week old St. Croix lambs with Bar Vac CD/T, Clostridlum Perfringens Types C & D- Tetanus Toxoid.

The dosage says 2 ml. Is that the correct dose for little lambs? Is the dose the same for large/small young/old sheep?

Another question... if you are giving shots to just a couple lambs, do you use the same needle or is that a way to cause infection?

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 19, 2012)

2 mL for any age and any size is the correct does for goats and sheep.

I would use different needles.


----------



## CAMilkmaid (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks! It seems strange that the dose would be the same for different sized sheep.

Kim


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep!
It's 2ml no matter what size.
And I do know folks who use the same needle over again till it gets dull.
I have so many needles and they're cheap, so I don't mind using a different needle.


----------



## Southdown (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, it is 2mL for every age and weight.  I thought it was really odd when I started too.  I thought it would be dependent on the weight of the animal.  At least it is easy to remember.


----------

